# Weed Control



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

I've search the site to see if there were any good remedies for killing and controlling the never ending weeds. Does anyone have any good tips of what can be sprayed down to keep the weeds at bay and is safe for the track?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I used Roundup this summer not only for weeds but to edge the lawn and keep the grass from overgrowing the track!! The Regal







Worked great except when I first used, did not realize that spay kept spraying a little after i turned trigger loose, which was supposed to stop the spraying but didnt, so I now have a couple of bare spots that will eventually grow back next summer. Darn It


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I've been using Round-Up Pro it's "super concentrated" for 20 years....actually the last couple of years I've a Round-Up clone I bought on e-Bay for about 1/2 the price.......


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides using a spray glyphosphate herbicide or hand pulling weeds (the methods i use), you can use a pre-emergent herbicide like Preen or Barricade. These inhibit weed seeds from growing. 
When it comes to RoundUp I like to make up my own from dry packs -http://www.amleo.com/index/item.cgi?cmd=view&Words=ruq15 


-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I always put down Preen in the spring, then usually forget to do it again. Roundup will migrate some, so be careful. I use it around the edge, but gave up spraying inside the RR, seemed to always kill in a wider section than I wanted. I spend an hour or so a week just pulling the weeds.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For those who don't know what Brian knows, glyophosphate is the main active ingredient in Roundup... and if you buy it that way, much cheaper. Smart. 

Jerry, I had the same problem as you, and coarsened up my spray to larger droplets and kept closer to the weed... the fine mist of overspray was killing more than what I wanted. Doing it with the coarser spray and closer in gave me back the control I needed. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Try using a more natural product, please. I found one that has clove as it's main ingrediant. If you have ever chewed one of the Adams chewing gums, Blackjack or Clove, you will recognize the oder. It worked well for me, even on ivy. And it is a **** of alot friendlier to amphibians.


----------

